# Buffy The Movie, DBEvolution style.



## Banhammer (May 27, 2009)

Mangafox

in short, they're remaking buffy
with no whedon
or angel
or willow
or respect.

Thank you Stephanie Meyer, the world is such a better place with you in it
/wrists


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2009)

lol "since we lost our creativity lets bring all the old shows back to ruin people memories"

I loved buffy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2009)

I saw this earlier on Google News, entertainment section.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 27, 2009)

buffy...mad gay :S


----------



## Catterix (May 27, 2009)

Yeah... I'm just going to ignore this thing's existence.

Fucking bullshit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2009)

It's like they are in direct competition to make a movie worse than DBE. 

May the worst movie win (or lose, depending on how you look at it).


----------



## Chee (May 27, 2009)

Lemme guess, Buffy is gonna be a useless dipshit and finds a OMGHAWT boy that wants to eat her up like a cheeseburger.

AND HE SPURKLEZ 2!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 27, 2009)

She'll be hawt, teenaged useless dipshit to be precise.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2009)

Leave Britney Buffy alone!!11!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2009)

That's bullshit, part of the mythology was directly linked to the characters involved. I mean why reboot something only to ignore all of the source material. 

They might as well say "we're making a fan fiction set in an alternate reality."


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2009)

To be fair, Buffy wasn't all that great to begin with. The show got old(in my opinion), and the movie was subpar at best. Really, it would be hard to be worse.

And DBE wasn't that horrible either.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 27, 2009)

The first three seasons of the show were pretty damn good, and its spin off was one of the highest rated shows on the WB when it was canceled (for no reason seemingly), it could easily be worse considering how much worst the show got before it ended.


----------



## Chee (May 27, 2009)

I should check out the show sometime. Watched the original movie, wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> To be fair, Buffy wasn't all that great to begin with. The show got old(in my opinion), and the movie was subpar at best. Really, it would be hard to be worse.
> 
> And DBE wasn't that horrible either.



I usually agree with you but i loved buffy, so disagree with you here  Making this movie without the characters, the best thing about the show, will be terrible.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I usually agree with you but i loved buffy, so disagree with you here  Making this movie without the characters, the best thing about the show, will be terrible.



The T.V Show? That's fine because Im usually not a big fan of TV shows in general. I'm just reminding everyone that there was a movie before it, and the events in the movie were mostly ignored for the show.

So fans of the movie probably hated the idea of a show when that was first announced.


----------



## The Darkstar (May 28, 2009)

i bet the movie will be as good as the original one, aka not saying much. ;P


----------



## OSO (May 28, 2009)

I loved this show and angel and I have read some of the comics. I'm boycotting this BS and hope the bastards that did this die a horrible and gruesome death.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The T.V Show? That's fine because Im usually not a big fan of TV shows in general. I'm just reminding everyone that there was a movie before it, and the events in the movie were mostly ignored for the show.
> 
> So fans of the movie probably hated the idea of a show when that was first announced.



From my understanding the movie doesn't have fans.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2009)

if they made a series about it........It had at least developed a cult following by then.


----------



## Sen (May 28, 2009)

> According to the Hollywood Reporter, the film, which will neither be a sequel nor prequel but a relaunch, is moving ahead with *absolutely no involvement from film and series mastermind Joss Whedon*. It will also fail to feature TV's Buffy herself, Sarah Michelle Gellar, and will in fact have no connection to the long-running series?meaning Angel, Willow, Xander and Spike will also be MIA.



I can't believe they're just recreating a new version without the original creator or any character from the TV series   They might as well just make a new movie set in the Buffyverse since there will be nothing like the original stuff 

I actually wasn't really a fan of the movie, but I loved the tv series.  I'd far prefer they redid a movie based on the tv series using the actors than go see this most-likely fail remake.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2009)

Sen said:


> I can't believe they're just recreating a new version without the original creator or any character from the TV series   They might as well just make a new movie set in the Buffyverse since there will be nothing like the original stuff
> 
> I actually wasn't really a fan of the movie, but I loved the tv series.  I'd far prefer they redid a movie based on the tv series using the actors than go see this most-likely fail remake.



Gellar would never come back, she didn't even come back for the Angel final season.


----------



## Sen (May 28, 2009)

But didn't she leave the series to perform in movies?  I mean if they made a movie, she might change her mind.


----------



## Rampage (May 28, 2009)

wait its a it stupid to make it with different characters isnt..


----------



## Sen (May 28, 2009)

Pretty much  

I wonder if they'll use the characters from the original movie though, because I remember they were different than the ones from the TV series.


----------



## Para (May 28, 2009)

HAHAHA WHAT

So not only are people who don't care about Buffy not going to see it, but the people who actually do are alienated because it's not going to be the Buffy they know.

Smooth move.


----------



## Angelus (May 28, 2009)

I think neither Buffy nor Angel would translate well to the big screen in the first place and I'm a big fan of the Slayerverse. And making a movie like this without the original cast is instant failure, anyway. It would be like a Serenity movie without the original Firefly cast: pure bullshit.


----------



## Para (May 28, 2009)

Rock_Lee said:


> I think neither Buffy nor Angel would translate well to the big screen in the first place and I'm a big fan of the Slayerverse. And making a movie like this without the original cast is instant failure, anyway. It would be like a Serenity movie without the original Firefly cast: pure bullshit.


Exactly. I mean jeez, the reason Buffy became so popular in the first place was because of the cast. Whether it's people identifying with Xander, laughing at Anya or fangirling over Angel/Spike.


----------



## crazymtf (May 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The T.V Show? That's fine because Im usually not a big fan of TV shows in general. I'm just reminding everyone that there was a movie before it, and the events in the movie were mostly ignored for the show.
> 
> So fans of the movie probably hated the idea of a show when that was first announced.



Well the movie was being made by JW but then the company took over and he left the project, altering his movie into garbage. So he then re-made it on TV and it had fans. Buffy was ruined, he made it.


----------



## Sen (May 28, 2009)

Or even if they remade it kind of on the basis with the original gang (sans Anya, etc), I'd love to go see that, like a real prequel to the TV series (since the TV series did not directly follow the original movie because they wanted her to still be in high school, etc).

But the series seemed far more popular than the original movie anyways, so you think they would work with that.


----------



## Para (May 28, 2009)

More popular isn't necessarily the same as better, but to alienate the actual fans is a bad move.

If the movie is good then fair play to them for taking a leap of faith, but if it isn't, well...


----------



## -Dargor- (May 28, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well the movie was being made by JW but then the company took over and he left the project, altering his movie into garbage. So he then re-made it on TV and it had fans. Buffy was ruined, he made it.



This exactly.



> building on the idea that each generation has its own vampire slayer.


That I can understand, but how hard would it be to simply stage the movie say what 15 years after(or even before) the series events in a rebuilt sunnydale or another Hellmouth and have 2-3 of the popular cast make a kameo?

This looks more like a failed attempt at reviving the old movie, with very poor marketing skills.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 28, 2009)

I give it a 95% chance of being worse than the original movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> To be fair, Buffy wasn't all that great to begin with. The show got old(in my opinion), and the movie was subpar at best. Really, it would be hard to be worse.



I somewhat agree.



> And DBE wasn't that horrible either.



As a film? I really, REALLY didn't like it.


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2009)

> That I can understand, but how hard would it be to simply stage the movie say what 15 years after(or even before) the series events in a rebuilt sunnydale or another Hellmouth and have 2-3 of the popular cast make a kameo?



Because the canon went on. In the moddern world, LA went to hell for months, everyone knows about Vampires, and they all think they're lovey-dovey (fucking Twilight. That's actually the name of the big bad. Twilight. I just got it.) and everyone thinks slayers are terrorist.
All three hundred of them.
And the goverment is trying to kill them.
So... kill vampires do your homework and save the world is not gonna roll here.
Because if you're a slayer in the canon universe, buffy is going after you


----------



## Catterix (May 29, 2009)

So this is, in a sense, a second remake of the "Buffy" concept.

First we had the movie with Whedon wrote but was ruined by Kazui.

Then Whedon remade the concept of the movie with all new cast and characters, but making references to the movie to make it sort of canon. (Kinda like Blood: The Last Vampire to Blood+)

And now Kazui is going to make a remake, most likely based of the movie he butchered, with an all new cast and characters.

In some ways, this movie is no different from what Whedon did with the TV series, except that Kazui isn't the original creator and it's going to suck 

As someone who has both Buffy and Angel in limited edition complete Boxsets, I'm open to a lot of wacky ideas, but I just cannot see this working.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 29, 2009)

"...DBEvolution style" *runs away*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2009)

I still want my Angel movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2009)

I'm still waiting for that Spike movie they rumored a while back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 29, 2009)

It was supposed to be a series of Angel movies, but the comic took it up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2009)

I heard there was going to be a Spike movie on the WB or something.


----------



## illmatic (May 29, 2009)

Were was I...I never knew the TV series was continued in comic book form.


----------



## Fenton (Jun 2, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Because the canon went on. In the moddern world, LA went to hell for months, *everyone knows about Vampires, and they all think they're lovey-dovey* (fucking Twilight. That's actually the name of the big bad. Twilight. I just got it.) and everyone thinks slayers are terrorist.
> *Because if you're a slayer in the canon universe, buffy is going after you*



Wait... what? How could thy ever be accepting of blood-sucking vampires roaming about? And Buffy hunts other slayers?

Also, I want a big damn Angel movie.  I'm surprised he won't be included in this though. Isn't that the entire appeal of the Twilight craze? The Vampire boyfriend?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

Best to leave everything as it is, it continuing via comic book.

I can't see any real good coming out of a movie.


----------



## Sen (Jun 2, 2009)

Well the movie really doesn't have anything to do with the series anyways, besides using the name of the main character from what I've gathered.  

I've heard about the comic, the plot seems so weird to me tbh


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 2, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> To be fair, Buffy wasn't all that great to begin with. The show got old(in my opinion), and the movie was subpar at best. Really, it would be hard to be worse.
> 
> And DBE wasn't that horrible either.



I highly disagree with you, about the show and DBE.



Chee said:


> I should check out the show sometime. Watched the original movie, wasn't impressed at all.



The show was far, far better than that movie.

-----

Yes, this is complete, 100% bullshit that I will be ignoring.  I grew up on those two shows, and this will only be a mockery of my memories.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 2, 2009)

by DBE:Evolution style..do you mean Buffy will be going to high school?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

Her slayer powers will be based on earth bending and the vampires will really just be genetically engineered humans.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 2, 2009)

Zero x said:


> by DBE:Evolution style..do you mean Buffy will be going to high school?



She went to high school in the original.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 3, 2009)

I think we can all agree that this is a slanderous and vicious lie and that anyone involved in this entirely fake movie does not exist.


----------



## Bezerker34 (Jun 3, 2009)

I actually liked the first movie, it wasnt a nail biting, sit on the edge of your seat type of movie but it had its moments.
I also watched the show for years and thought it was pretty good for the first few seasons but just like most successful to semi-successful movies, they really went way out in the story line and I lost interest in it over time.
The lengths theyll go to bring in new characters, buffy's long lost, previously unknown sister and to get rid of characters, like her mom dying from whatever she died from.
Angel leaving, to start a new show, buffy turning slut with Spike and the werewolf guy causing willow to prefer cherry pie over sausage sticks.

However, I cant believe that they wouldnt include any cast members ffrom the original show, especially not Buffy (Sarah Gellar)
Also, Spike and Angel were awesome in the shows they were in. Oh and DAMN who could forget Charisma Carpenter? 
She shouldve posed for Playboy during the show, they might've gotten another year or two out of Buffy and or Angel


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 3, 2009)

Bezerker34 said:


> I actually liked the first movie, it wasnt a nail biting, sit on the edge of your seat type of movie but it had its moments.
> I also watched the show for years and thought it was pretty good for the first few seasons but just like most successful to semi-successful movies, they really went way out in the story line and I lost interest in it over time.
> The lengths theyll go to bring in new characters, buffy's long lost, previously unknown sister and to get rid of characters, like her mom dying from whatever she died from.
> Angel leaving, to start a new show, buffy turning slut with Spike and the werewolf guy causing willow to prefer cherry pie over sausage sticks.
> ...



dead people don't cameo


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 3, 2009)

wat why?  

the movie failed the first time, the tv series made it a cult fav, so they decide the best course of action is to relaunch the old movie without the cast and creator that made it good?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

Perfect logic, isn't it?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

It'll be epic fail and will fail epically.

Make a new series you fucking morons. There are a zillion good book you could adapt if you're too lame to think up your own idea.


----------



## Sen (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I guess we'll see if they continue to actually go through with this idea 

One thing I liked about the tv series was that the vampires turned to dust when staked, unlike the movie.  I wonder if they'll take stuff like that from the tv series for the new movie.


----------

